# Why does Doordash keep making me take a picture of my Pizza bag?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Every time I pick up pizza I’m prompted to take a pic of my bag. Hey Doordash! Could you possibly save the picture so I don’t have to do it every time?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

It's the same reason they make me take a picture of my catering bag for large orders once a day. They want to make sure you still have one and are using it, even if it's an order that will never fit in one of these bags. It's pretty pointless sometimes.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Probably because I went to Walmart and took a pic of a bag so they think I actually have one.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I only ever did 15 DD deliveries for a $200 bonus

They mailed me a a bag, but I don't intend to drive for them again unless they pay out more bonii


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Today for giggles I took a picture of my GH bag


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Do you guys think that DD has a person who's only job is to sit there looking at pictures of pizza bags all day?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I have never taken a picture of my delivery bags…

I have delivered Pizzas countless of times from many different places and not once have they ever requested a picture from me, and if they did then they will get a pic of my two blankets I use…


----------



## TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

I do not know what bag qualified as a pizza bag. 

I've taken pictures of what ever I feel is/are/were appropriate. a GH bag, a California Pizza Kitchen bag, a shopping bag from Walmart or a faded DD bag. Sometimes, I even checked I've no bag just to see how intelligent the question or the answer is handled.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Next time I’ll take a picture of my foot to see what happens


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Haha! Last couple of Pizza pick ups I took pictures of my shoes and they accepted them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> Today for giggles I took a picture of my GH bag


All my bags are GrubHub (or Seamless?)

I got them on sale on GH for $15 for a set - gigantic one and regular size. They’re so convenient I got 3 sets. 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Haha! Last couple of Pizza pick ups I took pictures of my shoes and they accepted them.


It's the same for food pictures. When covid first started and the contactless deliveries required a picture of the order sitting at the door I found that to be a major pain in the arse and time consuming. Just for fun, I started taking pictures of trees, cars, dogs, etc.etc. and they took them all! I even took a picture of an old lady walking down the city sidewalk and she gave me the finger!!! (they took it). I quickly stopped with the pictures and just marked "handed it to them".

I do get the pizza bag picture request sometimes and it's annoying.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Next time I’ll take a picture of my foot to see what happens


Send em a picture of your yambag...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve never been asked for one. Food - yes, on “leave at door” orders, but never my glorious bags. Which includes a plug-in pizza bag that keeps pizza hot.

I don’t mind. It saved me twice when I got “this is not my door” (really bad address situations both).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ve never been asked for one. Food - yes, on “leave at door” orders, but never my glorious bags. Which includes a plug-in pizza bag that keeps pizza hot.
> 
> I don’t mind. It saved me twice when I got “this is not my door” (really bad address situations both).


If the instructions say take a picture, I take a picture.
Its not foolproof, but they won't be able to say I didn't follow instructions.
Even if I hear the door unlocking, I hurry to take the picture before it opens if I can.
I keep all pctures for a week.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> If the instructions say take a picture, I take a picture.
> Its not foolproof, but they won't be able to say I didn't follow instructions.
> Even if I hear the door unlocking, I hurry to take the picture before it opens if I can.
> I keep all pctures for a week.


Sounds like you are practicing to be a Wedding Photographer in your retirement. Do you then take a video of yourself walking away, getting in your car and driving away to prove you didn't take the food after the photo? 

Sorry huge waste of time I refuse to participate in. Took a few back in April 2020 and then not one single one since then. In 5 years and almost 9000 deliveries across platforms, never once accused of not delivering an order. (and this is NY where scammers thrive). Oh no I just jinxed myself!!!! So if it happens tonight 1 out of 3600 DD deliveries, I doubt I would even hear from DD. Statistically, not worrying about it enough to participate in the nonsense.

You take pictures and keep them for a week??? You are really pushing for "Top Dasher of the Month"! I can't wait to see you in the _Dasher Digest._ The Pro Tip you share could be your picture taking techniques and your storage system. You might even be able to start a _Food Delivery Picture Taking BLOG. _


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Sounds like you are practicing to be a Wedding Photographer in your retirement. Do you then take a video of yourself walking away, getting in your car and driving away to prove you didn't take the food after the photo?
> 
> Sorry huge waste of time I refuse to participate in. Took a few back in April 2020 and then not one single one since then. In 5 years and almost 9000 deliveries across platforms, never once accused of not delivering an order. (and this is NY where scammers thrive). Oh no I just jinxed myself!!!! So if it happens tonight 1 out of 3600 DD deliveries, I doubt I would even hear from DD. Statistically, not worrying about it enough to participate in the nonsense.
> 
> You take pictures and keep them for a week??? You are really pushing for "Top Dasher of the Month"! I can't wait to see you in the _Dasher Digest._ The Pro Tip you share could be your picture taking techniques and your storage system. You might even be able to start a _Food Delivery Picture Taking BLOG. _


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> If the instructions say take a picture, I take a picture.
> Its not foolproof, but they won't be able to say I didn't follow instructions.
> Even if I hear the door unlocking, I hurry to take the picture before it opens if I can.
> I keep all pctures for a week.


Why? I just take an in-app pic. I only took a picture once, when delivering to Boondocks where there was zero cell service and I couldn’t do the complete delivery steps.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why? I just take an in-app pic. I only took a picture once, when delivering to Boondocks where there was zero cell service and I couldn’t do the complete delivery steps.


I also take the in app pictures, and they are saved in the camera folder of my phone.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I also take the in app pictures, and they are saved in the camera folder of my phone.


Odd. Mine don’t.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Odd. Mine don’t.


Logically, they are stored someplace.
In app photos still use your camera to take the picture.
Perhaps you have set your pictures to save to an external drive???
Take a regular picture with your camera and see where it is saved to.
Your in app pix may also be there.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nope, save to phone. So odd. I’ll investigate though.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nope, save to phone. So odd. I’ll investigate though.


Just a possibility. 
You haven't given the app permission to access your storage.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Just a possibility.
> You haven't given the app permission to access your storage.


Now THAT is possible. I’m paranoid. I disallow everything. 😂


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Next time I’ll take a picture of my foot to see what happens


Wonder if this depends by market cause I never once was asked for a picture


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes i have seen this . I took a pic the first time of the bag . Then they wanted it again. They got a pic of my middle finger . Second time my tongue sticking out . Third my butt crack ! I never seen take a pic of a bag ever again after that .


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

It must be by market. Im in PHX an do UE in addition too X. I must take a pic for no contact deliveries.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Maybe for those who do both? I only do UE, so of course I have bags. Lots. A trunkfull. But if I do UE on the side of pax, I might not.


----------

